# Overflow design, too much?



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

I recently picked up a 27 gallon Marineland cube that I'm looking to set up as my first saltwater tank. I would like to go with a bean animal external overflow with an internal weir made from acrylic ... I know the bottom is tempered but the sides aren't, just concerned about the strength of the glass being compromised with 4 holes drilled through the side to accomodate all of the plumbing. Am I better off going with something like a glass holes overflow?


----------

